# Sulzer



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

In my research on Prins Albert, a cross-channel packet of Regie voor Maritiem Transport, Belgium, which was built in 1937 by Cockerill, also in Belgium

She had twin Sulzer 12SD58 diesel engines, with a combined power of 17,000 bhp. These were 12-cylinder in-line two-stroke engines directly driving propellers at 268 rpm.

Has anyone more details or photographs of these engines?

Regards...(Scribe)


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sulzer engines .*

hello , 

i've got docs for you , as a son of a retired french merchand navy engineer ,
i'm passinated by ships and engines ( i'm technical engineer assistant at MAN plant , in France ) .

i arrange scan of docs as soon as possible .

Regards.(Thumb)


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

*sulzer*


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

*sulzer*

some more , that' all i have !

Best regards.(Thumb)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Berriet,
Sorry it's taken me so long to reply but we have just had 13 days of heavy monsoonal rain here in Australia. Too many Low pressures and cyclones, almost like England at times.
The photos will do just fine and a 'new' photo of the Prince Baudouin for my collection. However although I can download the text file I cannot open it. Is it a Word file?
Regards and thanks!
rickles23


----------



## Harryg (Apr 5, 2008)

rickles23

Use Notepad to open it.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Engines*

G'day,
A very good friend of mine in Belgium has sent me a whole load of original shipyard photographs!
Here are three which show Prins Albert, sistership to Prince Baudouin, having the engines installed.
I don't know what part of the engine they are but you are welcome to add them to your collection.
Regards


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

hi , 

these is the engine low frame part , wich handle main bearings , and also the cranckshaft .

yours faithfully,
(Thumb)


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

I sailed two voyages on the M.V. " Taranaki " 1951/52, she had a blast injection Sulzer engine, built in 1927, had a counter stern. doric. R538301.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Engines*

I had a very nice reply from:

David Brown
Manager, Marketing Support
Wärtsilä Switzerland Ltd

Sulzer diesel engines have been products of Wärtsilä Corporation for ten years.

Prins Albert had twin Sulzer 12SD58 diesel engines, with a combined power of 17,000 bhp. 
These were 12-cylinder in-line two-stroke engines directly driving propellers at 268 rpm.

Regards


----------

